
Ask HN: What is the state of self hosted file syncing services? - naiyt
A few years ago I tried out Seafile, Syncthing, and ownCloud. They each were decent, but had various issues that kept me from sticking with any of them. (Using too much CPU, painful upgrades, bad support for certain operating systems, etc.)<p>Since it&#x27;s been a few years I&#x27;m considering trying again to see if the ecosystem is any better. I&#x27;d really like to be able to run an alternative to Google Drive or Dropbox on a home server. An ideal solution would have good cross platform support, a decent mobile app, client side file encryption, and low overhead. Has anyone had much luck with the various options out there?
======
simplehuman
What about next cloud? I also recommend using something like cloudron.io which
avoids the painful upgrade issue to an extent.

------
neogeovr
The issues that kept you from using them are simply the characteristics of
open source software. You need to be willing to make compromises, and that
hasn't changed much yet.

